# Is this a fake Mason, bottom mark looks like modern font.



## dumpicker (May 14, 2022)

Pint Mason, Block Print, Shoulder not Square or Rounded, Whittled and a nice Swirl, Top looks ground to me,Side seams extend to top through the threads, But the bottom marks look new to me (But I'm a beginner)



To the left of marks is a small glob of glass, to the right of marks is a big seed



Nice Whittlin and A big swirl



shoulder is neither flat or rounded, its like an angle,appears to have a mold seam just below the angled shoulder



Lip sure looks ground to me.



Boyd Genuine Porcelain Lined


----------



## UncleBruce (May 14, 2022)

Real


----------



## coreya (May 14, 2022)

nice jar, kind of hard to tell from the photos but looks like a # 1784 in the Red Book.


----------



## Dogo (May 15, 2022)

The lid is for a Hero jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 16, 2022)

It's legit.  Fake jars rarely come in aqua.


----------



## dumpicker (May 17, 2022)

Dogo said:


> The lid is for a Hero jar.


I have other lids, what would the original look like ?






Glass insert says Ball No.10
3 zincs say: Genuine Zinc Cap for Ball Mason Jars


----------



## Steve Shackley (May 18, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> View attachment 236909
> Pint Mason, Block Print, Shoulder not Square or Rounded, Whittled and a nice Swirl, Top looks ground to me,Side seams extend to top through the threads, But the bottom marks look new to me (But I'm a beginner)
> View attachment 236910
> To the left of marks is a small glob of glass, to the right of marks is a big seed
> ...


It's real.  Similar to one I have.


----------



## SandiR (May 18, 2022)

It's real. No doubt. Some of the lips look like that. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I suspect that is from use. I don't know if machines ever made them like that, and they would make a bad seal. It's definitely made in a machine - I would suspect 1890-1920. Not sure if that text is specific to a time period. Can't ID from just the "C/3" on the base. The dot to the left is possibly a vent hole for the mould.


----------



## Bohdan (May 18, 2022)

Dogo said:


> The lid is for a Hero jar.


To Americans it's "Hero" (everyone is a hero there).
To the rest of the world it is a "Maltese Cross".


----------



## Len (May 18, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> View attachment 236909
> Pint Mason, Block Print, Shoulder not Square or Rounded, Whittled and a nice Swirl, Top looks ground to me,Side seams extend to top through the threads, But the bottom marks look new to me (But I'm a beginner)
> View attachment 236910
> To the left of marks is a small glob of glass, to the right of marks is a big seed
> ...


No doubt the lid is real. The jar may/may not be another matter. In any case, for a newbie, you have a good eye, Dumpicker. Keep collecting!


----------



## K6TIM (May 19, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> View attachment 236909
> Pint Mason, Block Print, Shoulder not Square or Rounded, Whittled and a nice Swirl, Top looks ground to me,Side seams extend to top through the threads, But the bottom marks look new to me (But I'm a beginner)
> View attachment 236910
> To the left of marks is a small glob of glass, to the right of marks is a big seed
> ...


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 23, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> I have other lids, what would the original look like ?
> View attachment 236957
> View attachment 236958
> Glass insert says Ball No.10
> 3 zincs say: Genuine Zinc Cap for Ball Mason Jars


Save your Hero Cross lid for a Hero jar, it'll add $10 or so to the value, more if it has a lug (can't tell for sure in your photos).  For the jar you pictured, I'd use a plain unmarked zinc lid.


----------



## K6TIM (May 23, 2022)

Do you really think they fake mason jars? They are not work that much!The only fake or reproduction are found on HISTORIC FLASKS.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 23, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Do you really think they fake mason jars? They are not work that much!The only fake or reproduction are found on HISTORIC FLASKS.


There are fake mason jars all over eBay on any given day!  These are modern jars, made in China or India. They come in many eye-appealing colors. Unscrupulous dealers buy them up cheap then try to sell them as the real thing.  Sometimes newbies buy them, pay too much, and get discouraged - sad to say.


----------



## shotdwn (May 24, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Do you really think they fake mason jars? They are not work that much!The only fake or reproduction are found on HISTORIC FLASKS.


If you actually believe what you said in this statement then you need to stop giving advice on bottles to people. There are fakes and reproductions in all categories of bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 24, 2022)

1970s or 80s ot so the MASON jars were made in a variety of colors and so for decorative uses.  They were called the DREAM SERIES.  No shame in these modern jars as they are now bringing $40+ for single examples.  Who would have known.  Could have bought dozens of these back in the day. They were very inexpensive.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 25, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> 1970s or 80s ot so the MASON jars were made in a variety of colors and so for decorative uses.  They were called the DREAM SERIES.  No shame in these modern jars as they are now bringing $40+ for single examples.  Who would have known.  Could have bought dozens of these back in the day. They were very inexpensive.


Here are 6 of the Dream Series midget pints.  I think one should expect to pay $60 - $120 for one.


----------

